# Router Bits for beginners



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jburchill said:


> Hey all, anyone recommend a good beginner set of router bits?
> 
> I have a bosch router that I just bought.It can accept 1/4 and 1/2 routers. I'm looking to build a cabinet for my AV equipment for my home theater. This will be my first time building something like this. I don't have a design yet, I'm still searching for what I will build. I would like to get more into the wood working in the future. Mostly as a hobby.


 

Don't buy a set, because at least half of them you'll never use, and go with 1/2 inch bits much safer.

Here's a link where you can pick and choose what you'll need for jobs as they become necessary.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree, buy what you need when you need it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh dear......

Dear oh dear........

Welcome to the world of routers. Tear up your credit cards now. You will thank me later.

Ok....joking aside.

On a positive note....you have a router that will accept both 1/4" and 1/2" shanks. 1/4" is fine for small router bits. But the bigger stuff needs to be 1/2".

And, yes, you will end up buying another router at some point....especially after you get a good router table. (you will understand once you get one)

As the others above said, buy what you need.

However, there is an exception. Sometimes deals come around where you get a nice collection for a really good price. I have one of those. I believe it was a Costco deal. Nice little wood case with plexiglass doors. 

But, for the most part, I've only used about 43% of those bits. But, I can see me using the others at some point. But it was still a good value. I paid less for the set than if I had bought a fraction of them as single bits.

A bit of caution....don't start thinking you can do picture frames and other high profile items. Those things take some serious bits and equipment.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've found that the cheap-o bits have lousy bearings and will not last----I've had two 'Christmas Gift' sets---the bearing are only good for a few cuts--then into the junk pile.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of the cheaper sets will have lesser grade carbide also. One more note, don't waste your money on HSS bits, they are cheaper but much harder to use and will not last.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I am a complete novice to the router world, but I bought this set when my wife bought me a new router for Christmas and it's served me well with the few projects I've used it on.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FJRN8S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I was also looking at the MLCS set. I understand buy what you need. But being a beginner I don't know what I need and would like to play around with different profiles. And after awhile if I know what I need the most, then would buy each one separately. 

Anyone use the MLCS bits? They look to have good reviews on Amazon.



Wood working is an expensive hobby it looks like. But looks rewarding in the end. I still need to buy a decent table saw some day.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Also, if I were to pick individual bits, which ones would you recommend to be the most used? 

Also, the set I was looking at comes with a box to store the bits. How do you guys store your individual bits? I'm not sure if I ordered individual bits if they come in their own storage box.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The set Bob linked to doesn't look like a bad buy at all, actually I see at least 6 bits there I am sure you will get a lot of use out of. For the price there, if you never used the rest if the bits, you still would come out way ahead buying the set because you would spend way more than that for the 6 bits.So if I were in your shoes I would pull the trigger and go ahead and get the set, that would give you a place to start and see how each one cuts.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jburchill said:


> Also, if I were to pick individual bits, which ones would you recommend to be the most used?
> 
> Also, the set I was looking at comes with a box to store the bits. How do you guys store your individual bits? I'm not sure if I ordered individual bits if they come in their own storage box.


 

If your a woodworker or an aspiring one, build your own storage box, that's what the rest of us do, and it will give you something to try those new bit's on.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Routers are extraordinarily versatile machines, but to get the most out of them I suggest you purchase a book discussing router techniques. I have three router books, each one includes descriptions of how to manufacturer jigs for the router to do specific tasks. You will find that jigs are essential to safe, effective router use for advanced (and even relatively simple tasks). Also, you are likely to want a router table for many operations.

Many of us (myself included) build our own router tables. The table is great for operations where you can run the piece through the bit, like grooving, edging, beading, making panel doors, rail and style work, that sort of thing. There are occasions when you cannot run the piece through the router (the cabinet is fixed to the floor, the piece is too big), and for that you need a hand held router, probably a smaller machine than you use in a table. My table router is a 3-1/2HP Porter Cable, oversized for most free form work, so of course I have another smaller router for that. It's only money.

As to bits, as others have said, if you can use a 1/2 inch shank bit, that is much better than a 1/4 inch shank bit, less chatter, safer, higher tip cutting speed. But some bits do not come in 1/2 inch options, like small veining, core box, beading and edging bits, so for those you have no choice.

Bits I use most frequently include straight bits for dados, edging bits for laminate type work, roundover bits, veining bits. I use my panel bits when I make doors frame and panel doors, which I do occasionally. I use my beading bits occasionally, my core box bits rarely, and I have some other bits I rarely use. All of my bits are carbide tipped or solid carbide, HSS lasts about three passes and it is dull, carbide is a wonderful material for routers bits. I never bought a set, but if the deal were right, no reason not to get one, especially if it has useful bits like the straight ones, the roundover, and maybe a couple profile bits.

Word of caution. A router can be very dangerous, they are powerful, and need to be used correctly. I urge you to purchase a book on proper use, safety is critical, and not as easy to figure out as you might think.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice about the MLCS set. I'm gonna buy that set probably today.

Daniel Holzman - you mentioned you built your own table. Just wonder if you bought a router table first, then decided to build one down the road? I see a lot of people build their own tables. Did you find a plan online or did you just build it with no plans? 

I see bosch router tables that are around 170 online, that would be my next step once I get the funds for it.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Save up all of your scrap wood or get what you can from your friends and neighbors and practice practice practice before even thinking about trying it on your project stock.

Sears used to sell a little starter set of 4 or 5 bits in a nice wooden box, 1/4" shank, I think it cost me $12, though that was at least 10 years ago. This isn't really a "serious" router set, just something you can use to get started without worrying about nicking or damaging a good bit.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Makes perfect sense to get a small set of cheaper, (but still solid and safe), bits to play with. It's one thing to look at the charts in catalogs, but you get a better feel for how the bits make profiles only by really using them.

Some roundover bits are good for softening and making nice edges. And then there's more utilitarian bits like your flush trim bits and dado bits.

As you probably know, YouTube is your friend. You can see how so many others use thingsthings it can be overwhelming, but it's still useful.

I started with a really chap Ryobi set from HD to play with. But very quickly I found I wanted / needed more expenive Freud's for nice cabinet work. 

Thing is, even with expensive bits you have to be careful. They're great and tough for what they do, but also may be brittle. That is, you can't leave them clunking around in your tool box You can damage the edges fairly easily that way. As well, it's good to keep them clean and free of pitch, etc.

Enjoy. I think you'll find it's a really versatile tool that can be a lot of fun. In some ways. In others... well... they're loud. So even more than other tools hearing protection may be useful. And it may be one of the more dangerous tools in my shop as the tool or the work piece can get away pretty quickly if you're not all over it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have an MLCS kit the bigger one my wife got it for me years ago and I love it the bits are really pretty good. I have replaced a couple round over and straight bits. Although I don't use some hardly at all it's still nice to have them there if I do need one. And to buy in a kit is usually cheaper than buying individually.

And "thanks DDawg" I just counted mine and including my trim router I have 6.


----------

